# Maxmium tire size on mk4 gli??



## sti581 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys
I've searched everywhere and can't seem to find the max tire width for my 05 jetta gli. Can someone guide me to find this? I have the stock 18" bbs's. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Maxmium tire size on mk4 gli?? (sti581)*

235/40/18 on those wheels.


----------



## sti581 (Dec 14, 2009)

Out of curiosity. Why can't the 245's not work? Or do they?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (sti581)*

Why do you need wider?!!?


----------



## sti581 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (gehr)*

why not? It will look nicer and give the stock wheel wells a nicer touch...I guess I am used to wider tires then the stock 225's on these cars..


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sti581)*

The stock wheels are too narrow to support a 245.
They can fit, but you will not see any gains, but you will find losses as increased weight, slower acceleration, and increased sidewall flex.
If you get aftermarket wheels that are 8.5'' or so, then you can run a 245 and see benefits.


----------



## sti581 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good point!! I guess I don't know the actual rim width. Do you happen to know? Thanks for everyonea help on my noob questions


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sti581)*

7.5''


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (sti581)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sti581* »_why not? It will look nicer and give the stock wheel wells a nicer touch...I guess I am used to wider tires then the stock 225's on these cars..

I see, most people want the "stretch" look by fitting way too narrow a tire on wide rims, so you want to zag and go opposite........I like your moxie son!


----------



## sti581 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you sir!!! Yea I'm not one to go with narrow tires. Looks stupid and makes the car look like your riding on dounuts!! So it looks like 235 it is for the stock bbs's. 
Another question. The nice wheel flush look. Looks like 8mm for the front and 15mm for the rear? Does that sound reasonable??


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (sti581)*

yep!


----------



## sti581 (Dec 14, 2009)

cool! I apperciate your input Gehr!
Thanks pal and the others who posted!


----------

